# Grayton Beach (Western Lake)



## fishmouth81

I have not been there for about a month but, the fish are trapped in there. Prior to it getting absolutely too cold to get wet I caught spanish, slot reds, black snapper and white trout everytime I went which was about twice a week. The snapper and white trout were hit and miss but, the reds and spanish were abundant witha coupleof the reds being bulls. I also saw a lot of small bass in the grass around the edge. All fish were caught on finger mullet I found there. I would think the fish would still be there as they have nowhere to go. I was really surprised to find spanish there. If you happen to get some of the spanish I would advise against eatingthem. I am not a big makeral fan these were the worst tasting fish I have ever eaten. I think it may have something to do with the low salinity of the water. Its was still one of the funest spots I have fished in the past year. There is just something cool about catching saltwater fish in a lake on the beach. If anyone tries it, please post a report. Since I have to wade fish for lack of a boat I will not be going until it gets warmer.


----------



## Shiznik

So since you said you were wading that lake, how was the bottom in it? Did your foot sink into the silty bottom or did it seem to have a hard bottom to it? I would love to give it a try too, but I'm with ya on the weather, gotta warm up first! If you do happen to make it back out I hope you get into a few!

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------



## fishmouth81

It was mostly hard sandy bottom until I got pretty far up. I sank in a few spots but not enough to keep me out of there. I walked north along the east bank as far as I could until it got too deep. Plus it was starting to make me think of wading in a freshwater pond which I am not real keen on. It is just hard for me to leave the fish biting. I will be back out there as soon as it warms up enough for me to launch my flip-flops.


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider

Is ther a boat ramp or public access.


----------



## bbarton13

Where is this at


----------



## fishmouth81

Yes, there is a boat ramp and you can access it from the beach. I forget the name of the road. If you can get a map to The Red Bar in Grayton Beach it is at the end of the road it is on. Beach access is on the right hand side just before the boat ramp. It is not very big and I don't believe you can use gas powered motors but, I could be wrong as I usually wade.Now I think about it I believe the name of the road is Hotz Ave.Post a report if you get a chance to check it out.


----------



## Linda

Sounds ike a good place to kayak, thanks for sharing


----------

